# A few from the weekend



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Nebraska Farm Pond Bass Fishing


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sweeeeet fish!

Gotta love those little lakes an ponds!

Tight lines!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Minnesota's season opens this weekend i cant wait until tommorow. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If by "this weekend" you mean "last weekend" you are correct 

Muskie opener is this weekend in Lakes Country.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

We had to head up to some public land to give it a go. We both were wondering if we could even make it down the road with the gully washer of the night before. Ditches had flooded and water was over the road in more place then not. Our fears were justified as we pulled up to the boat dock and spied nothing but brown water.  Well Super whisker decided he was going to pull up the dock so we wouldn't get wet. He wades in and slaps the 900 pound runner for the dock on his back and moves it up on some debris. lol Did I mention he had a bad back. 

We jump in the boat and head over to try this one area. Too our surprise there was some bank that wasn't dirty brown, it was actually clear and I could see some gills moving. It wasn't but a few minutes and I had landed the first fish of the day. A nice fat gill that looked like he needed to be fried.  We were on a trip for some eaters. We don't do it very often but we do like to eat fish. 

We got into a bunch of smaller bass right away and had 8 or 10 in the boat in less then a half hour. Most were smaller then 11 inches but all of them thought they were 10 pounders so we decided to move over to the other side and see what it head. Whisker nailed a nice 14 inch fish right out of the gate on the muddy side. We fished it hard for another hour and didn't raise another fish.  Back to the clear water we went and I must say the mud was making ground. It had moved another 30 yards up since we were last over there.

We worked the clear water bank with mostly plastics until this old bass decided to commit suicide and show a big swirl way the hell out there. I grabbed my bait caster with a chug plug on it. I knew it was the only thing I had a chance to cast that far with. I whipped it and was a few feet left of where the fish swirled, no matter. The first pop it and it was on. Great fighting fish that did more then a few full body out of the water jumps and acted like he was a ten pounder.  The fish were in a very agressive pattern and a few times while catching small fish larger ones would chase them out but never did commit. 

Both whisker and I kept at them with plastics and top water. The chug bug seemed to be the ticket but mike caught a few nice fish on Pop R. Dead sticked pumpkin seed worms were the mainstay for most of the day and I could only guess on how many fish we caught that day. Tons of dinks but all gave up good fights.  We ended up keeping 3 fish (two I caught on a top water and one on a plastic worm). My guess is it will be a good two weeks until it clears up and by that time the spawn might be over. :shock:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

It was a day to remember. First I nailed this nice farm pond smallie that measured 15 inches. 









Hit another nice fish on what Mr. Holly would call a psychedelic florescent chug bug  Chug Bug was the money bait for the bigger fish.









Then you just can't beat plastics fished in the holes. Another quality 20 inch farm pond bass.  I won't say anything about the one that got away (from both Mike and I). 









Mike decided he had enough of letting me catch all the fish. He decided to get in the game.  - The little old moss frog did the trick.









Here is another one Mike got on top water. Within mere feet of the other 25 fish we landed in that spot.


----------

